# Eggs...



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

This is cool !!! Beautiful pics !

egehan what camera are you using for this macro ? Is this croped from photo ?


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

My camera is Canon Powershot A560...

I converted it from 3072x2304 to 800X600


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

*This photo cropped from original...*


----------

